# RAF Tornado missed glider by just 100ft thanks to lightning reflexes of fighter pilot



## v2 (Jul 26, 2013)

RAF Tornado misses glider by a 'quarter of a second' thanks to lightning reflexes of fighter pilot | Mail Online


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 26, 2013)

That was some manoeuvre at such a low height, bravo to the pilot.


----------



## R Pope (Jul 26, 2013)

An outside loop at 500 mph starting at 250 feet and ending at 100 feet? That's a 75 foot radius turn...what kind of G's would that entail? Something is not right with the stated numbers........


----------



## michaelmaltby (Jul 28, 2013)

.... the account described the maneuver as " a _bunt_ " :

bunt: Definition from Answers.com



MM


----------



## tyrodtom (Jul 28, 2013)

Could any aircraft do a bunt (or half a outside loop) in even 250 feet at 500mph ?


----------

